# Simple Cost Effective Alternative to the Solid Tool Post



## bretthl (Oct 11, 2022)

I have a Precision Mathews 1340GT lathe.  After reviewing solid tool post projects I examined the compound on this lathe and notice movement across the compound ways when pressure is applied to the tool post (even with the slide locked).  I began to see the advantage of a solid tool post.  I did not want to build a solid tool post because of the time required to remove the compound and install the solid tool post.  I also did no want to drill and tap the cross slide.

A viable solution to correcting the sloppy compound was to devise a clamp that would be quick and cheap to build, easy setup / take down and not require modification to the lathe.

The clamp shown below is made from 1/4" mild steel and uses two 8mm X 300mm socket head cap screws to secure in place.




The clamp is installed by replacing the two compound lock screws.







All slop across the compound ways is eliminated and the surface finish is greatly improved.


----------



## extropic (Oct 11, 2022)

The clamp looks like it will work.

Does the compound have a gib and did you try to adjust the gib?


----------



## jcp (Oct 11, 2022)

That is brilliant!!


----------



## DavidR8 (Oct 11, 2022)

Good idea well executed.
Is your toolpost now fixed in that position?


----------



## Chewy (Oct 11, 2022)

Correct me if I'm wrong.  I keep the compound at 6 degrees and the tool post at 0 to the face plate.  I would need one at that angle.  Then when I switch to 29 degrees with the tool post holder at 0 (90 degrees to piece by fishtail), that would take another one.  This would be a good quick fix for a single setting only.


----------



## bretthl (Oct 11, 2022)

extropic said:


> The clamp looks like it will work.
> 
> Does the compound have a gib and did you try to adjust the gib?


Even with the gib snugged there is a small amount of side to side rocking.  The compound on this lathe is questionable because when the gib is snug when the compond is retracted it become looser when the the compound is extended.  Probably not ground and scraped as well as it could be.


Chewy said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong.  I keep the compound at 6 degrees and the tool post at 0 to the face plate.  I would need one at that angle.  Then when I switch to 29 degrees with the tool post holder at 0 (90 degrees to piece by fishtail), that would take another one.  This would be a good quick fix for a single setting only.


Yes, single setting only.  I think threading with the compound at 29 degrees I will keep the compound in the standard configuration.  I really built this for straight turning to improve the finish.  I have read where threading with a solid tool post can be done by advancing cross slide.


----------



## bretthl (Oct 11, 2022)

DavidR8 said:


> Good idea well executed.
> Is your toolpost now fixed in that position?


yes fixed for sraight turning.


----------

